# New member with a new kitten.



## Nott (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello. My name is Nott and I yesterday I became the owner of a kitten. I have 3 dogs and a boyfriend who isn't the biggest cat fan. Neither am I. In all honesty I'm more of a dog person. But yesterday I was in down town columbus when I saw a kitten tossed from the window into a grassy patch. When I pulled over I wasn't expecting the poor thing to be alive but surprisingly he was and other than a few scratches he seems fine. He is 1.8 pounds, and the vet guesses 6 weeks. He is a talker! I am not really sure what kind of cat he is, I assume just a plan old shorthair but he is a total sweetheart. We haven't picked a name yet so please give us a few suggestions. Thanks for reading. I'll attach a couple pre-cleanup photos of him.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome Nott!! OMG! You saved a precious little life there! And what a little Cutie!
To bad you couldn't have gotten a license plate number...


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a beautiful little guy! He is so lucky to have been rescued by you. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Cute kitten for sure. Sometimes cats who survive are named "Lucky" or "Fighter" or something like that. Ultimately he'll tell you what his name should be. 

Given his airborne episode and his talkativeness, I'd name him "Pilot" (this is your pilot speaking).


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow, what a great looking little kitty!! He is SO VERY lucky you were there for him! I had to chuckle when you said he was a talker. I bet he has loads to say!! Probably telling you all about his adventures and how one minute he was flying out the window and now whoosh he is with YOU! He's a special little guy, and you a special person for taking the time to look for him and take him in!!
You could always name him "Columbus" and what an explorer he is! lol

Just as a side note, I think idiots that do stuff like you witnesses with this kitten are lower than whale poo and that's at the bottom of the ocean!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Names...'Flyer', 'Bouncer'...


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

He is adorable. How could anyone ever toss this little guy? Or any cat for that matter! He is so lucky you were driving by at that time. Thank you for taking him in! I liked the names the others said xD or maybe... Patches? For the patches on him. Not to mention he landed in a patch of grass... i hope yall become best friends ^_^ i know he certainly wont forget your saving him

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

love THIS!! also many GREAT name suggestions  thank you for saving this kitten


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

What a sweet little kitty! He is lucky you were there to rescue him!!!

A couple names:
Wyatt - little fighter
Wicket - the brave little Ewok from StarWars


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> Given his airborne episode and his talkativeness, I'd name him "*Pilot*" (this is your pilot speaking).


^^THIS!! What a little cutie!! Thank you for taking in this baby. He will repay you over and over again. :kittyturn


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

What a sweet little guy he is! I am so glad God sent an angel to be there to help him and that angel was you! Thank you so much and what awful awful people. I would probably call him Lucky!


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

People can be so cruel.


----------



## vonPruescnek (Dec 18, 2012)

Such a cute kitten!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am a dog person too but I bet that little one will become your best friend.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello, I'm so sorry to hear about the unfortunate situation--people can be awful jerks to animals, yet I'm happy to know there are always people like you and your BF who would still take in a kitten despite being more dog lovers. It's wonderful that you did take that cutie face in, and get a check up with a vet! Applause for that!

Names: Ok...I'm Japanese, so how about Sora? (Means sky). Or maybe you'd rather go by his chatty personality, so Gabbie/Gabby (short for Gabriel) or Kiki?

Whatever you decide or have decided, please keep us posted! I'd love to hear more about your kitten!


----------



## rese86 (Apr 5, 2014)

This breaks my heart! I truly can't even imagine what kind of person would do this to a kitten or any animal. Any type of animal abuse just crushes me. The kind of people in this world.... 

You are absolutely an angel for saving him. Not only that but you made sure he was checked out by a vet. I could just cry knowing there are still good people to save poor little lives like this guy here. Faith in humanity restored! 

The names given so far, any of them would be perfect. I do love Pilot though. :')


----------



## Nott (Apr 4, 2014)

*Kitten thrown out of car update!*

About a month ago I rescued a sweet kitten who was flung out of a car. It seems like I can't post anywhere else so I'll just post here and let all of you know how he is doing. Kevin (which is what we have decided to call him) is fantastic! He has put on a good amount of weight and he is a very handsome and healthy boy. He talks soooo much. When I'm on the phone he meows in unison like he's the one I'm having a conversation with! He meows when I'm outside talking to the neighbors and he can hear me as if to say "How dare you talk to those peasants when you could spend time with fabulous little me?!" He loves rubbing his face all over mine and he always seems to have to potty RIGHT after I clean his box. Little twerp. But he and the dogs get along so well. My female border collie grooms him and the other two boys think that he is the best toy I've ever brought home! He is such a good cat and we are so happy that we have him now  Although I do have a few questions. Kevin weighs about 4 pounds at just over 3 months, he isn't fat at all! just very long legged. Also his 10 pound bag of food seems never ending! I never knew how inexpensive cats were to feed and take care of! We are feeding him what we believe is a healthy kitten food and he seems to be growing like he should! But out of curiosity what do you all feed your kittens/cats and when did you make the switch to adult food? Also when is the right time to neuter? Are there benefits to waiting a bit longer or is it better to get it done with right away? We are trying to make the best choices for him but we have never had a feline companion before so any advice would be super helpful! Thank you all!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Nott, It is wonderful to hear this update! Kevin is just such an adorable little boy! He seems to be thriving in your care! 
Such Great pictures of him!

How could anyone have done something so horrible to a little kitten like him...?

For your food questions, our resident "foodies" will probably jump in with some good ideas for you!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

What a lovely and happy update. A friend of mine has the same set up as you and his cat AJ was also thrown from a car. AJ is the boss of the house and over their 3 dogs all of which were also rescues. On the nutrition page is lots of great info on feeding. Wet is best but the real experts on food here have given tons of excellent posts there.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a beautiful boy! And he looks so healthy and happy! As far as neutering, any time after kittens reach two pounds. Kevin is four so it is time. I would do it sooner rather than later. As far as food I kept mine on kitten food until they were about 9 to 10 months. Not that I knew what I was doing, somebody else here may give you a better idea. I am so glad he is doing so well and that the dogs and Kevin like each other.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Ohhh he is so handsome, how could anyone throw a face like that out!? Its better to get him neutered sooner than later, so he dont develop any bad habits like peeing on furntiture or the floor. Or spraying. We waited to get Ashes fixed and it was horrible, if i ever get a kitten again later in life i will definitly get it fixed as soon as i can. As for food, i cant help you there xD i know most people on here say wet is best, but its also pretty expensive so i feed mind dry right now. So hopefully someone with more knowledge here chimes in to help you with the food issue ^_^ i'm so glad Kevin is doing good! He looks content, makes me so happy 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What beautiful marking he has! He is thriving with you and has definitely bonded with you. Welcome to the world of cats! They will steal your heart. Bless you for rescuing this sweet boy. He will pay you back in love and laughter!

Definitely get him neuter right now. You don't want to wait or he will become a door dasher and start marking your house. He is at a healthy weight to be neutered right now. Look for low cost s/n clinics in your area. He needs his kitten vaccinations at least for the first year. 

Keep us posted on this sweet guy.


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

Awww - it wasn't near campus, by any chance? Over the course of time, my aunt and uncle (both work at OSU) have owned 5 cats that they have found abandoned on/near campus. It seems a popular dumping spot.

Our cat Hera was tossed from a car in Tampa. How can anyone look at a kitten and then throw it out of a car?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Kevin is a beautiful, and very lucky, kitty! 

You'll find tons of info here on pretty much anything you might want to know. As for food, I'll just say that if you can, feeding wet food would be better than dry. I adopted my first cat when she was about 4 months old, and I never fed her kitten food. I didn't realize how long kittenhood lasts, LOL. And she was just fine.  

I'm so glad he's fit in so well with your family - I hope you have many, many happy years together!


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Beautiful kitty! Neutering him now would be a good choice, that way he doesn't develop any hormonal behavior problems. Thank you for saving him, you are a godsend.


----------



## Nott (Apr 4, 2014)

We have an appointment to get him neutered next monday. I am worried though... He seems to be growing too fast. My husband even mentioned that he was getting huge... we assume he is about 4 months, he has not lost an of his teeth yet and none seem even remotely loose... He is about 5-6 pounds. I try and give him enough food to be happy but he is ALWAYS hungry. Should I limit his food more?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Nott said:


> We have an appointment to get him neutered next monday. I am worried though... He seems to be growing too fast. My husband even mentioned that he was getting huge... we assume he is about 4 months, he has not lost an of his teeth yet and none seem even remotely loose... He is about 5-6 pounds. I try and give him enough food to be happy but he is ALWAYS hungry. Should I limit his food more?


I don't think limiting food is a good idea for a growing kitten. Some kittens are just bigger, or getting ready for a growth spurt. You mentioned he has long legs, so he's probably going to be a larger kitty, I'm guessing. Kittens eat a lot more, because they require more food for growth. I'm sorry you are feeling the expense, I completely understand because my two ate a lot and used their litter boxes quite often too! :shock:

I used to feed my two kittens 3 times a day when they were 2-7 months. I fed a lot of quality wet food mostly because it has much less carbs (and is more filling) than most dry food due to higher protein and moisture content. If you ate more protein and food with moisture for example a burger, you're unlikely to be as hungry as, say, a dry power bar with the same amount of calories, correct? I think of it the same way, cats need to be on a catkins diet, lol.

The dry food I fed were premium stuff, like Orijen, Acana, and Nature's Variety, all which are grain-free but_ still _filled with carbs. (Grain-free doesn't equal carb-free) I also did not leave kibble out 24/7 to get them used to scheduled feedings. Eventually, I phased out kibble altogether and now are fed either commercial raw or canned only. They are about 10-11 months at about 10 lbs each! They are not overweight, and feeding canned or raw will definitely prevent obesity.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Is he getting huge as in fat, or just growing? I think it's pretty normal that kittens are perpetually hungry. They seem to use up an awful lot of energy!


----------



## Nott (Apr 4, 2014)

He isn't fat, just dense haha. But he seems to be exploding up. I'm trying to catch a picture of him but he does not stop moving. I let him have as much Kibble as he wants and then I give him two tablespoons of wet food three times a day. I can always tell when he is hungry though (meaning when he has ran out of dry food to snack on) . He just follows me around and meows loudly. We were kinda hoping he would stay on the smaller side but it looks like he is going to be a taller and lankier guy. 

Now, I have one more question... Kevin bites ALOT. Not like Hissing mad biting but when I'm not paying attention to him because I'm on my phone or I'm typing he will come and bite the crapola out of my fingers. It really really hurts. His sharp little baby teeth are soooo much worse than any puppy I've ever had. Is there anyway to stop him from doing this? I've been just picking him up and setting him away from me when he does it but it doesn't seem to faze him. The first vet I took him to suggested shaking him!!! She said that if they bite you or scratch you to pick them up and give them a shake and they would stop. Needless to say I won't be going back there ever again... But I really need help. How do i keep him from nipping my fingers. It seems like I'm the only one he does it to...


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am no expert but things I have tried:
1. When he bites, do a little scream or a shooshing type noise.
2. Have toys available and see if he can get engaged in that. Toss them away from you. 
3. Scruff a little and say no. No shaking. 
4. Tire him out with play - he may tire you out.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

When Ashes bites me ive taken to saying "OW!!!" And moving away from him. It seems to work for him so far. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

